# La Pavoni Europiccola and La Cimbali Magnum



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I thought I would post my new set up. If anyone has read the thread Help, this is harder than I thought! will know I haven't yet been able to make a good espresso.

Hopefully I'll figure it out. On the plus side I like the look of the set up. I took the collar off the grinder which looks good although the Mrs is not happy at the size of it!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

It does look good.

If you search both here and on the web you will find lots of info to help you along.

I recall reading of a guy that did the calculation to figure out how hard to press the lever down to achieve the right water pressure on the puck then got some scales and repeatedly pushed down on them in order to achieve some muscle memory for pulling shots.

I believe this may also be possible using a pressure gauge.

It is these sort of things that will help you achieve that which you seek...... consistency


----------

